# Ersatzteile Gemini Dt



## checow (4. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich benötige dringend einen Satz Schwingen-Lagerschalen für mein Bergwerk Gemini DT.
Wo könnte ich diese herbekommen??


----------



## SLichti (4. Oktober 2011)

Bei mir... 

Welches Modell hast Du da? Haben die Schalen sechs oder vier Löcher?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checow (5. Oktober 2011)

Welches Modell hast Du da? Haben die Schalen sechs oder vier Löcher?[/QUOTE]

Es sind 8 Löcher
Modell Bergwerk Gemini DT von Bj.2001
Hier ein Bild der Lagerschalen:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/991719

und dann noch eine Montageanleitung von dem gesamten Schwingenlager
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/991722


----------



## SLichti (5. Oktober 2011)

Ja, sorry, meinte natürlich 8 Löcher.. 
Du benötigst dann nur die Schalen für rechts und links??
Was ich auch noch lagernd habe: Lager, Schraube (die M6er Zentralschraube), die Sicherungsringe (groß und klein).
Was es nicht mehr gibt (bzw. aktuell nicht) sind die silbernen Konuszapfen, aber die gehen ohnehin nicht kaputt.

Bei Interesse, einfach kurz anrufen, dann können wir das klären.


----------



## checow (6. Oktober 2011)

SLichti schrieb:


> Ja, sorry, meinte natürlich 8 Löcher..
> Du benötigst dann nur die Schalen für rechts und links??
> Was ich auch noch lagernd habe: Lager, Schraube (die M6er Zentralschraube), die Sicherungsringe (groß und klein).
> Was es nicht mehr gibt (bzw. aktuell nicht) sind die silbernen Konuszapfen, aber die gehen ohnehin nicht kaputt.
> ...





Hi,
ich habe eine Nachricht über dei benötigten Teile an Ihre E-mail-adresse
geschickt.


----------

